# Holly e Benji 2018. Da aprile. Nuova Serie. Video trailer.



## admin (16 Dicembre 2017)

Torna Holly e Banji, in occasione dei mondiali di Russia 2018. Il celebre anime che ha fatto innamorare del gioco del calcio milioni di appassionati. Holly e Benji tornerà nel 2018 con una nuova serie che ripercorrerà le vicende dei due protagonisti in una nuova veste grafica. E' probabile la partecipazione di Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi nella nuova serie. Holly e Benji andrà in onda in Giappone dal mese di aprile.

Video qui in basso al secondo.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

come sempre si ricomincerà da niubbi vs san francis ma non mi stanca mai
non vedo l'ora


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Che tristezza...H&B era un cartone che stava bene nella sua epoca per quei ragazzini di allora..

Oggi non ha nulla da dire alle nuove generazioni


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che tristezza...H&B era un cartone che stava bene nella sua epoca per quei ragazzini di allora..
> 
> Oggi non ha nulla da dire alle nuove generazioni


Concordo, ci vogliono nuove idee e magari riciclare queste serie vecchie per farne altre totalmente nuove. Non c'è più il coraggio della sperimentazione. Poi che dire su Holly e Benji, bellissimo ed ho trovato sempre spassosa l'idea della corsa nel campo dei giocatori che non finiva mai, così il giro del pallone quando veniva calciato. Già per questo lo amo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo, ci vogliono nuove idee e magari riciclare queste serie vecchie per farne altre totalmente nuove. Non c'è più il coraggio della sperimentazione. Poi che dire su Holly e Benji, bellissimo ed ho trovato sempre spassosa l'idea della corsa nel campo dei giocatori che non finiva mai, così il giro del pallone quando veniva calciato. Già per questo lo amo.



Ma pure il lo amo..a casa ho ancora la maglia ufficiale di Julian Ross col 14


----------

